# Participants for Online Research Study on Choir Singing



## jenniferlee (May 7, 2015)

The MARCS Institute at Western Sydney University, Australia is currently conducting an online study investigating the perception of music sung by a choir. The results of the study will tell us something about why we like listening to music and-more importantly-why some bands sound better than others.

If you agree to participate in the study, you will be asked to listen to several pairs of choir performance recordings, and your task will be to judge which performance you prefer within the pair. At the end of the listening task, you will be asked to provide some information about yourself.

If you are interested in participating in the study, or for more information, please follow the link below:
http://tinyurl.com/ohns58l

Many thanks for your participation!


----------

